# Dog boots that will fit my golden?



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good brand of dog boots that will fit my golden?

I live in a remote area and have ordered a couple different ones online and neither have worked for us. Got the PAWS brand (basically rubber ballons) that were too tight and she slipped all over the place in them as they had no grip, and another pair that even though they said were sized for a HUSKY, are still too small for her and fall off easily.

My poor girl always get irritated paws in the winter. She spends the whole winter licking her itchy paws and really needs some good boots to protect them so they don't get wet. We do have meds for her for it but we know why it happens (any time her feet get wet she gets a fungal infection) so boots would really help!

Thanks!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

We tried these and they worked pretty well. He tries to chew them off but if I distract him he will leave them alone. Sometimes the snow sneaks down inside them and I have to pull it out. I wish the strap was up a little higher. Good luck!

Ultra Paws® Snow & Go Boots-Ultra Paws


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Some of the best dog boots out there are the same type that the sled dogs use. I make my own out of fleece and velcro. The nails will eventually go thru but they are cheap to make and buy. You might want to try these guys as they are in Ontario
index.htm and these one in Manitoba Prairie Dog Supply


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Keep in mind dogs sweat through their feet. They will get damp anyway with boots on.

Have you tried Musher's Secret?


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Ruffwear make several different boots you may be interested in. 

The Bark'Boots Grip Trex is all season and all terrain and is popular with service/assistance dog owners. 

The Skyliner gives some traction but it is not intended for hiking etc as is the Grip Trex, but is effective against things like chemical spills and paw protection from hot/cold temperatures - if you don't want a shoe for tough terrain maybe this is the one? 

The final Polar boots are intended for snow and ice but are less popular due to fitting issues. They are a very substantial tall boot.

Hope this may help. I intend to get the Grip Trex for my Assistance Dog in training when he is further along in his training.


----------



## GoBigRed (Jan 24, 2012)

I was just going to make a post asking about booties.  Husker just came back from his check-up at the Vet. for the abscess in his pad. He's all healed up now. I did ask the Vet. though about his pads being so torn up from going to "daycare" and playing all day. She suggested breathable booties. 

I'll look up the ones suggested above.  Love this forum!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I would also like to buy some shoes for my 11 year old as she has been slipping but I'm concerned that my 2 year old would chew/eat them if they ever fell off. Not that he has ever chewed anything scary before but he loves to carry socks around in his mouth so (we wear extra large mountain socks.) What would be the best shoes for us that would be light enough and not bothersome for the 11 year old?


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually I neglected to say that the one drawback of the Ruffwear stuff is they are pretty expensive, but you do get absolute quality for the money.

A lot of people use the Ruffwear Skyliner for older dogs who need some traction, or drag their back legs. Here's the website, with a bunch of reviews from people whose dogs needed it for the same reason yours does. Also the Skyliner boots are cheaper than the Polar and Grip Trex.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar has a really tough time with the snow especially when the temperature is well below freezing, as the temperature differential between his pads and the ground causes ice balls to form almost immediately. It has been consistently well below zero here for the last week. So I have been using ruffwear boots and socks on his front paws to cover his dew claws. But the dew claws continue to be irritated to the point of where he bleeds from the rubbing. Any help, suggestions, etc. would be really appreciated. He loves being outside but it is so sad to see him fussing with his paws. He is also not a big fan of Musher's Secret - fussy guy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I like the Ultra Paws Durable Dog Boots Black with the two velcro straps; that's what keeps the boots on. I found mine on amazon.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

So far I tried:

1.	Pawz- they break within 30 minutes and they are not long enough to prevent snow balls formation.

2.	Ruffwear Grip Trex- great shoes, durable, easy to put on and they stay on (even after a long chase in the bush the dogs come back with all 4 shoes). However they are not made for a snowy winter, they are just too short. I haven’t tried the Polar Trex from Ruffwear yet, they have that extended fabric which should help. 

3.	Neo Paws- they are not cheap and seem to have good reviews, but they don’t work well for us in this climate, the ice balls still form under the paws.

4.	Muttluks fleece lined boots- so far they are the best ones. They are warm and long, they cover enough of the leg. I haven’t tried the Snow Mushers from Muttluks yet, they look great on the picture. Some people complain the Muttluks fleece lined boots are difficult to put on, but I don't have that problem, my guys allow me to put anything on them and they will not try to take it off.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Oscar has a really tough time with the snow especially when the temperature is well below freezing, as the temperature differential between his pads and the ground causes ice balls to form almost immediately. It has been consistently well below zero here for the last week. So I have been using ruffwear boots and socks on his front paws to cover his dew claws. But the dew claws continue to be irritated to the point of where he bleeds from the rubbing. Any help, suggestions, etc. would be really appreciated. He loves being outside but it is so sad to see him fussing with his paws. He is also not a big fan of Musher's Secret - fussy guy!


I have had huge success with Pawz. If they are ripping after 30 minutes, I'd suggest they are too small. Size up so that they are not right up against the toe nails. Shala wears a set for many days, walking to and from the park, running around the park, before they start to get holes. When they get holes on the bottom, I just flip them around to get more use out of each one.


----------



## Willow2017 (Dec 30, 2017)

*Musher's Secret*

Musher's Secret... do dogs tolerate well? This seems to be the best option for my dogs as I live in the Chicago area where it is now well below freezing. I need a solution for the cold and ice and boots are not an option as they are not tolerated, especially on a golden puppy who wants to put everything in her mouth at the moment  How long does it last on the paws and are dogs bothered by the wax on their paws?


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Have used Ultra Paws for two of my goldens. Josie can spend hours out on the lake, ice fishing with my dad and they never come off. Highly recommend them. https://www.chewy.com/ultra-paws-rugged-dog-boots-red/dp/56637 Josie has the large size.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've made booties for my Goldens for subzero weather.
this site is great and fairly easy to make.
Sew Your Own Winter Dog Boots
I have also made longer ones with a second velcro/elastic strap. 
This was Sierra's set as I was sewing...


----------

